

JustWriting – Markdown blog system - sebgeelen
https://github.com/hjue/JustWriting

======
yoha
I like the philosophy behind Markdown: you write a simple text file and this
is your article. If you want, you can fire up `pandoc` and convert it to HTML
to make a nice website. Then, make it a PDF for constant rendering.

I personally started using Markdown as well for my website. I have a simple
Makefile that finds `*.md` files and convert them to HTML using pandoc with
some custom options. I can edit files very simply with vim instead of an
online editor bloated with Javascript.

~~~
vidarh
My blog is Markdown + a bunch of custom filters that adds things like syntax-
highlighting, and inline conversion of Graphviz diagrams to either inline SVG
or a linked image.

I don't think I'll ever go back to a "full-featured" blog platform - the
convenience of having a git repo that is 90% just the article text, with a
sprinkling of code for rendering that I can trivially augment to add shortcuts
if/when I feel like it, is very pleasing.

~~~
jumpwah
Do you convert graphviz diagrams client or server side? ...I'm thinking of
going mathjax style client side (for the convenience) with
[https://github.com/mdaines/viz.js/](https://github.com/mdaines/viz.js/), if I
ever need it. (I'm making yet another static site gen...)

------
raziel2p
I have a hard time understanding someone starting a new PHP project in august
2014 and choosing CodeIgniter.

~~~
dutchbrit
CodeIgniter is indeed not the best choice - Laravel or Symfony would of been a
better choice. However, some people can build faster with CodeIgniter - it has
a lower learning curve & some people can just work faster with it.

I am actually currently hacking up a proof of concept in CodeIgniter - will
definitely replace it however with a different framework in the near future.
For a project like this however, open sourced and aimed for people to use for
production, a different framework choice would of indeed been nicer.

------
graycoder
This seems perfect for all my non-technical friends who want to blog. Maybe a
local WYSIWYG text editor that converted to markdown would be the perfect
complement for anyone who doesn't know it already. That, or maybe they should
just learn markdown haha.

~~~
yoha
WYSIWYG can be counter-intuitive. I would prefer a large textarea for entering
Markdown and a live preview aside (like the Reddit Enhancement Suite does).

A good think with Markdown is that learning can be incremental: at first, you
just write some text. Later, with the preview, or with a short guide always
displayed under the textarea, you learn that you can do some formatting.

On the other hand, people using WYSIWYG will go the other way: the will first
see they can do a lot of stuff, and later get confused when stuff does not
behave in the expected way.

~~~
iamtew
I've been using Dillinger.io a bit for that, but really what I would like is
to be able to do that in ST3 native.

I heard Atom.io already does that, but I haven't been able to get it running
on my laptop, and npm just keeps littering my filesystem with its
`node_modules' directories.

------
Derbasti
How does this compare to [http://calepin.co/](http://calepin.co/) ?

~~~
leejoramo
Well, it would appear to be more like stripped down Pelican
[https://github.com/getpelican](https://github.com/getpelican)

(And yes, calepin is in fact a service that is built using Pelican as the
backend.)

------
dugmartin
Here is a great list of a bunch of open source static site generators - some
geared toward blogs and some to generic sites:

[https://www.staticgen.com/](https://www.staticgen.com/)

(not my project, just a happy user)

~~~
suprjami
You've missed the point.

The purpose of this project is NOT to be a static site generator, but to be a
dynamic site generator.

The only step in your content creation should be the addition of the md file
to the posts directory. No running "make" or "update" or using
git/rsync/symlinks to move static html to a web directory.

The blog is made live by PHP every time someone visits it.

------
milhouse
Im happy with
[https://github.com/blogist/blogist](https://github.com/blogist/blogist) using
gist as backend i can even use org mode to write blog

------
suprjami
Hahaha. I've been writing this _exact_ thing myself on-and-off for the last
couple of weeks. This does literally everything I wanted my own project to do.
Oh well.

------
eevilspock
Compare to Prose
[https://github.com/prose/prose](https://github.com/prose/prose):

\- uses Jekyll. CMS-free. Does blogging. also Markdown based, but additionally
supports HTML formatting

\- host your own web server, or use GitHub Pages. GitHub Pages is for free and
you get GitHub's superb traffic capacity and uptime.
[https://pages.github.com](https://pages.github.com)

\- GitHub instead of Dropbox for storage, collaboration and versioning

\- host your own Prose instance, or use [http://prose.io](http://prose.io)

